# webcams and kenpo



## brianhunter (Oct 31, 2002)

Me and Jeff have been using Yahoo messenger and the webcam format on it is a ton easier then Netmeeting.......How many of you guys out there are using yahoo (or can use yahoo) and have webcams?? 

The good thing is you can create a room everybody can talk at once and everybody can view everybodys webcams if they want....

What about maybe setting up a chat once a week or so for all the martial talkers or kenpoist and maybe trade some ideas or concepts on webcam?? Would be kind cool to have a real time chat with all of us sometime.

Whatcha think???


P.S.
My yahoo ID is bambamhunter feel free to add me


----------



## Kirk (Oct 31, 2002)

I'm elpasote.  Sounds like fun to me!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Oct 31, 2002)

Tunetigress and myself have chatted via webcam on yahoo.

I've also used the webcam on netmeeting, to chat with other people, not sure which one I prefer.

Netmeeting has that neet "whiteboard" option where you can play tic tac toe with the person you are chatting with.  

Dot


----------



## jeffkyle (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *Tunetigress and myself have chatted via webcam on yahoo.
> 
> ...



Yahoo has a neat little Karate game that you play with rock, paper, scissors.  It is cool.


----------



## brianhunter (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> 
> *Yahoo has a neat little Karate game that you play with rock, paper, scissors.  It is cool. *



And whos the reigning champ! CHUMP! HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## jeffkyle (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> 
> *And whos the reigning champ! CHUMP! HAHAHAHAHAHA *



Only because you can hit a girl!  Over and over!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 31, 2002)

sounds cool.

mine is jhfarnsworth


----------



## cdhall (Nov 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> 
> *Me and Jeff have been using Yahoo messenger and the webcam format on it is a ton easier then Netmeeting.......How many of you guys out there are using yahoo (or can use yahoo) and have webcams??
> 
> ...



I have wanted to experiment with this for some time, but I don't have a webcam.  I'll see if I can get one out of my next Legal Plan Commission... hint, hint.  Man I thought I would have had more response from here, but you never know.

Are these nicknames you guys are using from Yahoo Messenger and/or Netmeeting?  I guess I may also need an account and maybe even someone to show me how this works...

You can demonstrate techniques this way right?  Can you see what the other person is doing or is it primarily for "talking heads" like on The Jetsons?
:rofl:


----------



## brianhunter (Nov 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> 
> *I have wanted to experiment with this for some time, but I don't have a webcam.  I'll see if I can get one out of my next Legal Plan Commission... hint, hint.  Man I thought I would have had more response from here, but you never know.
> 
> ...



Sometimes you get lag and that can get very annoying!! But depending on how you set up your camera you can catch full body movement.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Nov 3, 2002)

Recommended reading: Walter Benjamin, "The Work of Art in the Age of Mechanical Reproduction."


----------



## Beng*Chuan (Nov 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> 
> *Me and Jeff have been using Yahoo messenger and the webcam format on it is a ton easier then Netmeeting.......How many of you guys out there are using yahoo (or can use yahoo) and have webcams??
> 
> ...


I have yahoo + webcam. my id is BengChuan1. feel free to add me too


----------



## KENPOJOE (Nov 3, 2002)

Hi Folks!
In response to the thread I too use a webcam and Yahoo messager and netmeeting as well to chat and to even teach long distance!!
I've got student in Iowa,canada and other locations who benefit from webcan chat and instruction!
BTW, my SN on Yahoo is KENPOJOE1 [check my profile on yahoo and on aol as well] does anyone use AIM here too?
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE
getting off my soapbox now!:soapbox:


----------



## Kirk (Nov 3, 2002)

So we just need to set up some kind of schedule.


----------



## brianhunter (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *So we just need to set up some kind of schedule. *



Kirk...I still dont have your yahoo ID............

Ive had a few people add me I guess now picking a night would be good........What are thursdays like for everyone??? Im even willing to give up my wrestling night LOL


----------



## Kirk (Nov 4, 2002)

It's elpasote


----------



## jeffkyle (Nov 4, 2002)

Is runnoftkyle.


----------



## brianhunter (Nov 4, 2002)

Okay......Im gonna set up a chat room on thurs at 800 Central time on yahoo......you can view webcams chat whatever from there just message me or Ill invite you if I see you online and you have my buddy list.


----------



## cdhall (Nov 4, 2002)

I have no webcam at present.  Can I watch or something?  Will this be on a Website somewhere that I can see it?


----------



## brianhunter (Nov 4, 2002)

Basically here is how a room would work..........

Someone creates a yahoo chatroom

calls it "kenpo meeting"

invites whoever wants to participate

people can talk hands free on mic in the room

people can turn on their webcams and decide who can and cant see

but the cool thing is that everyone can talk in the room on mic....

you can view whoevers webcams you need to (i.e. whos demonstrating)

no mic? no cam? no prob you can still type in the room real time

and its in real time 

SO GO GET A YAHOO ID DOUG!!!!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 4, 2002)

This sounds like a real good way to communicate. My question is if your doing this in central time will it still be 9 my time. I didn't know if this was a part of the country that still did the time change thing  .


----------



## cdhall (Nov 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> 
> *
> SO GO GET A YAHOO ID DOUG!!!!!! *



My yahoo ID is 

dougpdf@yahoo.com

Has been for about 2yrs.  Maybe I should learn how to use it. 
I'll go check my profile.
Thanks.


----------



## brianhunter (Nov 5, 2002)

Last night me and KenpoJoe set up a room and worked some of the features....we can actually talk inside the room any and all (all you need is a mic) and used the webcam feature on it (what I like is you can view multiple cams) 

Needless to say, Joe is FUUULLLL of info (his experience is amazing) and a great guy! I had alot of fun!


----------



## JD_Nelson (Nov 8, 2002)

Aside from the post about Mr. Hunter and Mr. Reblo, I am curious if there has been any success with getting a group together.  

I did not look online last night, but I am curious if anyone showed up, and if it had any type of success??

Sincerly,

JD


----------



## cdhall (Nov 8, 2002)

I went to class last night.  A friend of mine is leaving for 6months and he was supposed to be in class last night... he wasn't.  Let me know when you do this again.

Monday, Wed, Fri and Sat nights are best for me.


----------



## brianhunter (Nov 8, 2002)

Well it was okay...me, joe, and jason.  Yahoo didnt really cooperate some of us did keep freezing but the webcam and voice didnt work too bad. Id like to try it again with more people!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 9, 2002)

yes, more people next time. It was a fun time.


----------



## Kirk (Nov 9, 2002)

I still think it's a great idea.  My wife was in the hospital, and my
kid was sick, so I couldn't make it this time.


----------



## brianhunter (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *I still think it's a great idea.  My wife was in the hospital, and my
> kid was sick, so I couldn't make it this time. *



Well my wife thinks I belong in a hospital (mental) and my kids are sick of me? Does that count??? 

Hope it gets better Kirk....try next Weds at 7pm central anyone??? Hows that work for you Jason?? Even if we dont get too incredibly technical it is nice to socialize with different Kenpoist


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 9, 2002)

That may work for me. I'll have to see when wednesday comes around.


----------



## cdhall (Nov 9, 2002)

I won't be in Class on Wed, I should be Mr. Mom.  I will try to pay attention and be there.


----------



## shotman (Nov 12, 2002)

Count me in ,there arn't many kenpoists in the UK:asian:


----------



## JD_Nelson (Nov 13, 2002)

Which day of the week was the webcam supposed to be??

I would like to check in if possible.

Thanks,   


Jeremy


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 13, 2002)

Hopefully it'll be today 7pm central standard time.


----------



## brianhunter (Nov 14, 2002)

I apoligize for not being on last night I had surgery on my jaw and didnt feel like doing a whole lot of anything. Maybe some night next week?????? buehler? buehler?


----------



## KENPOJOE (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> 
> *I apoligize for not being on last night I had surgery on my jaw and didnt feel like doing a whole lot of anything. Maybe some night next week?????? buehler? buehler? *



...and here I was, worried I missed the meeting!
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## Kirk (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> 
> *I apoligize for not being on last night I had surgery on my jaw and didnt feel like doing a whole lot of anything. Maybe some night next week?????? buehler? buehler? *



Did Jeff hit ya that hard?


----------



## cdhall (Nov 14, 2002)

I'm hoping I can be there next Wed without a camera.
I'll keep my subscription to this thread.
Maybe some day I'll make it.


----------



## jeffkyle (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *Did Jeff hit ya that hard?  *



He is all sensitive and stuff.  It is a good test of my control, which i have found i am lacking due to the fact that there were several times where i hit him and stopped him in his tracks.   And this was all before he got the tooth pulled.


----------



## brianhunter (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> 
> *He is all sensitive and stuff.  It is a good test of my control, which i have found i am lacking due to the fact that there were several times where i hit him and stopped him in his tracks.   And this was all before he got the tooth pulled. *



Stopped me in my tracks? man thats saying alot!
If you can hit, you can miss  he did it on purpose I tell you!!!!


----------



## brianhunter (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> 
> *I'm hoping I can be there next Wed without a camera.
> I'll keep my subscription to this thread.
> Maybe some day I'll make it. *



Dont worry about the camera Doug.......you can always type in the room or use a microphone! Just contribute!


----------



## jeffkyle (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> 
> *If you can hit, you can miss  he did it on purpose I tell you!!!!
> 
> *



It was a big conspiracy against Brian...Thanks again Brother John for the idea and the help.


----------

